# Little step down I found



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

You got some pretty decent speed on that run out, it must be a little steep.:hairy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

on the NS West, I see.....
nice looking board


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Had to replay a few times. is there an "oh shit" in the background ??


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> Had to replay a few times. is there an "oh shit" in the background ??


Haha haha, I don't know if there is or not? 

My shitty ass computer that I borrowed off someone won't update, so I can't play videos.

I can only play them @ about 5x slow motion, at that speed I can't tell shit from shat? 

My phone is all smashed up too.
It plays but not very well.

TT


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ah so nice!!! How I miss the freedom of sliding across the snow! Looks like a fun little spot TT. :happy:


----------

